# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  MOTI, smart companion, MOTI, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - MOTI, Inc.

"MOTI | Your Smart Companion for Better Habits" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Making MOTI (Beta)

Published on Jun 25, 2015




> A sneak peek behind the scenes of how the MOTI team created the betav1 MVP.

----------


## Airicist

MOTI in action: drinking more water

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> No matter your habit, MOTI is simple and engaging. See how one person used MOTI to drink reach his recommended daily intake of water.

----------


## Airicist

MOTI in action: running everyday

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> No matter your habit, MOTI is simple and engaging. See how MOTI can help you stick to your running routine.

----------


## Airicist

MOTI in action: going to bed early

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> No matter your habit, MOTI is simple and engaging. You can use MOTI to get a healthy 7+ hours of sleep each night.

----------


## Airicist

MOTI | Your smart companion for better habits

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> MOTI gives you tangible reminders and instant gratification to build a better you. Backed by science, built with design.

----------


## Airicist

"Build Better (and Lasting) Habits With MOTI"

September 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Moti helps keep you on task

Published on Sep 17, 2016




> TechCrunch interviewed Moti, a personable new smart object that helps you form habits, at Disrupt SF 2016.

----------

